# Just booked a trip to Orlando, FL



## ncart (Sep 5, 2010)

My other half, Mike's mon lives in Spring Hill, FL, which is closer to Tampa. He has been saying that he needs to visit her for a long time. So I volunteered rollhappy to plan a trip there. Conveniently, there will be an orchid show during the weekend of October 22 through 24. So We will be flying in to Orlando on Wednesday ( 20th ) morning, will drive to Spring Hill to see his mon first and spend some time, visit the show on Friday ( I heard that June's Orchid would be one of the vendors :wink, go see my friend, Smiley at Smiley's Orchid for Vanda shopping ( and lunch with them ) at Clermont on Saturday , not sure what we would do the rest of the vacation before we leave for Oregon on the following Tuesday morning. I will definately go to Universal Studio, though. 

This will be my very first Florida trip. I am very excited.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 5, 2010)

:rollhappy: small world! My dad lives in Spring Hill, my brother use to be in Tampa, now in St. Pete and I still haven't made it orchid shopping in FL!
Have a good time!


----------



## etex (Sep 5, 2010)

My father in law lives in Lakeland,Florida- not too far from Orlando or Tampa.

You'll have a great time-Florida is a wonderful place to visit!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe we'll cross paths again Naoki? 

Yes, for grown-ups, Universal is my recommendation.


----------



## ncart (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe. I forgot that you moved there.


----------



## prem (Sep 6, 2010)

Bleagh...Universal...skip the touristy crap and take a day trip down to the Naples area and visit Corkscrew Swamp Sanctuary and get a taste of the real Florida. You won't be sorry.

---Prem


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2010)

prem said:


> Bleagh...Universal...skip the touristy crap and take a day trip down to the Naples area and visit Corkscrew Swamp Sanctuary and get a taste of the real Florida. You won't be sorry.
> 
> ---Prem



Now you're talking. I was going off Naoki's theme park vibe, but YES, FLORIDA's best assets were here before Mickey!!!


----------



## ncart (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe next time.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll be in Orlando for the PSP paintball WOrld Cup 10/21/10-10/24/10! Where's the Orchid show?


----------



## ncart (Sep 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I'll be in Orlando for the PSP paintball WOrld Cup 10/21/10-10/24/10! Where's the Orchid show?



USF Botanical Gardens, Tampa. 

Here is the list of the vendors. 
B&D Orchids, Byrd's Orchids, Canaima Orchids, Featherstone Orchids, Goodwin Orchids, Gross Orchids, Krull-Smith Orchids, Louis Del Favero Orchids, Orquiven, Plantio la Orquidea, Ritter's Tropic 1, June's Orchid Estates, and Hick's Orchid Supplies.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

Cool, I'm sure I have a day off so I'll try to make the show, thanx.


----------



## prem (Sep 8, 2010)

Did I mention that at Corkscrew, you will see a significant population of native orchids and bromeliads in their natural environment, all within view of a 2-mile boardwalk above the water, as well as a number of animals (birds, especially) that will mill around as if the tourists on the boardwalk are not even there.

Universal has what? Harry Potter and Butterbeer? Is there even a comparison?

Now the Corkscrew Ghost Orchid will be out of bloom by then, which is a shame, but many other species will be gearing up then.

---Prem


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I'll be in Orlando for the PSP paintball WOrld Cup 10/21/10-10/24/10! Where's the Orchid show?





ncart said:


> USF Botanical Gardens, Tampa.
> 
> Here is the list of the vendors.
> B&D Orchids, Byrd's Orchids, Canaima Orchids, Featherstone Orchids, Goodwin Orchids, Gross Orchids, Krull-Smith Orchids, Louis Del Favero Orchids, Orquiven, Plantio la Orquidea, Ritter's Tropic 1, June's Orchid Estates, and Hick's Orchid Supplies.





NYEric said:


> Cool, I'm sure I have a day off so I'll try to make the show, thanx.


You might need the day off, if I remmber correctly, it's a good 90 miles Orlando -Tampa, so depending on time of day that could be a 2hr drive each way.


----------



## ncart (Sep 8, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> You might need the day off, if I remmber correctly, it's a good 90 miles Orlando -Tampa, so depending on time of day that could be a 2hr drive each way.



Although we fly in to Orlando, we will spend a first few days at Tampa/Spring Hill area. NYEric, you might need a day off. 

Ohhhhhhh, I cannot wait. 

I appreciate the 'nature' option, but I was born and raised in the city in Japan and I have never been to "CAMPING" in my entire life. Even after I moved to Oregon 20 years ago, I have not tried doing "outdoor" things such as hiking, backpacking, rafting, etc. 

I will stay with tourist attractions.


----------



## prem (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I understand I won't persuade you, Naoki, but for others who might be watching this thread, let me clarify. Corkscrew Swamp does not involve camping, backpacking, rafting, or canoeing. It hardly even counts as hiking. Corkscrew Swamp has an elevated, 2.25-mile boardwalk that meanders through the last remaining stand of old-growth cypress forest in the country. The admission cost is only $10 per adult...1/8th of the cost of a universal ticket. Family yearly passes are around $50.

The boardwalk is wide, mostly shaded, easy to walk on, and handicapped-accessible (so you could wheel a wheelchair the entire length). During the walk, you might break a sweat, but that's about it (in October the climate should be mild). Mosquitoes are not even a problem to speak of since the water moves with gentle sheetflow currents. You will be guaranteed to see several species of orchids (if you're really observant, you might see up to 10 species, including the rare ghost orchid) growing in their natural habitat, along with bromeliads, ferns, and all sorts of wildlife growing on massive, centuries-old cypress trees. It is truly like no other place in the continental United States.

Our whole family has gone many times, with everyone down to four-year-olds walking the entire course with no problem (we bring along a stroller for the youngest ones).

There is a shortcut boardwalk that reduces the walk to 1-mile for the faint of heart.

I know I must seem like a broken record here, but it really bothers me that folks come to Florida to see built-up, artificial attractions and miss out on the things that make Florida really special. You could build Universal or Disney just about anywhere in the country, but there's no way you could see the natural beauty that we have here anywhere else in the world.

---Prem


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 9, 2010)

ncart said:


> I appreciate the 'nature' option, but I was born and raised in the city in Japan and I have never been to "CAMPING" in my entire life. Even after I moved to Oregon 20 years ago, I have not tried doing "outdoor" things such as hiking, backpacking, rafting, etc.
> 
> I will stay with tourist attractions.



Ha Ha! I certainly relate, except my situation is completely the reverse: I was raised in a forest and spent most of my adult life slogging through bogs, swamps, over mountains, through rivers, etc. and now I'm living in a city in Japan, something I had not done before coming here. I think your aversion to "nature" is equivalent to my dislike of underground shopping malls, game centers, and pachinko parlors!

I'd up the ante from Prem's benign Corkscrew Swamp boardwalk and head a bit further southwest to the depths of the Big Cypress country to Fahkahatchee State Preserve where you can get a intimate view of "the real Florida" (as the park system likes to say there). Orchids galore, plus lots of cool bromeliads, ferns, royal palms and of course the whole gambit of Florida critters. Not quite lions, tigers, and bears, but more like snakes, spiders, and horseflies, OH MY! :rollhappy:

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## ncart (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks, Tom. Ohhh. Underground shopping malls. My parents used to take me and two brothers to the one in Osaka. We ate "Okomoni yaki." I miss the food.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the excellent idea, Prem. Our son lives in Apopka, and Julie and I are always looking for good ideas for side trips when we visit. We always enjoy Wekeiva Springs State Park, which is nearby, but are always looking for other hikes.


----------



## prem (Sep 10, 2010)

Tom...you forgot alligators...several of my nature photography friends have had closer-than-comfortable encounters with the monstrous reptiles. All my trips to the Fakahatchee have been, thankfully, gator-free, aside from a medium-sized one scrambling off the road as we drove by.

Paphreek, depending on the time of year you come, you may also want to check out Myakka River State Park near Sarasota. In June, the Florida Butterfly orchids there go nuts...you will see literally thousands of flowers along a several mile drive.

Also Orlando Wetlands Park and the Tosohatchee State Forest/Preserve on the eastern side of Orlando are good places to see Butterfly Orchids and Jingle Bell Orchids. The Jingle Bells are in bloom right now.

---Prem


----------



## prem (Sep 14, 2010)

By the way, I just received a tweet that the Corkscrew Swamp Ghost Orchid is in flower again - four flowers! 

---Prem


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 14, 2010)

prem said:


> By the way, I just received a tweet that the Corkscrew Swamp Ghost Orchid is in flower again - four flowers!
> 
> ---Prem



Now, there's an opportunity - to see a real ghost in flower in the woods of Florida. Honestly, you ought to give at least Corkscrew a go - no fuss, no muss, just an old growth forest of cypress trees draped with epiphytes and HUGE strangler figs. Neat experience for even the seasoned outdoorsy types, but without the "mess" of getting your feet wet.


----------



## ncart (Sep 15, 2010)

prem said:


> Also Orlando Wetlands Park and the Tosohatchee State Forest/Preserve on the eastern side of Orlando are good places to see Butterfly Orchids and Jingle Bell Orchids. The Jingle Bells are in bloom right now.
> 
> ---Prem



That is something I would consider. 



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Now, there's an opportunity - to see a real ghost in flower in the woods of Florida. Honestly, you ought to give at least Corkscrew a go - no fuss, no muss, just an old growth forest of cypress trees draped with epiphytes and HUGE strangler figs. Neat experience for even the seasoned outdoorsy types, but without the "mess" of getting your feet wet.



When I go to Homestead for Redland Festival, I might consider that. Still, bugs, gators, and more Bugs.


----------



## prem (Sep 15, 2010)

We have encountered very few bugs at Corkscrew Swamp, aside from some butterflies and skipper moths. Even the mosquitoes, which you would expect to find in droves, are almost non-existent. It's really weird that way.

---Prem


----------

